# About Ruby Red Spilo



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

how rare are ruby red spilo


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Not so rare at the moment, as they are currently available from several vendors... But more rare than the Sanchezi or Gold Spilo (AKA Mac)... But IMO, it's the most beautiful Spilo that you can get, and they are almost always aggressive with a mean appetite.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rarity comes and goes with the hobby it's dependent on supply and demand...I remember when 9inch macs where $350-450...you don't see those offers now nor do you see Hugo exporting P's like was done in 2006 do you... Prices have gone up up and away for true V. piranha.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i just never seen them in my lfs seen one today and he has soom killer color to him thinking of trading one of my rhoms for him the guy wants 150.00 for him seems a little high you think


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> i just never seen them in my lfs seen one today and he has soom killer color to him thinking of trading one of my rhoms for him the guy wants 150.00 for him seems a little high you think


 seems reasonable at a lfs. Online they usually go for about 125$ plus shipping. They are still rare locally though they are starting to become more commonly available online.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

think i'm going to pick it up tommorow guy said he would give me 100.00 for my rhom i have three of them and no ruby's


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Ruby Red, his color is already starting to come in beautifully. I got the fish for his color and rarity. I dont see much of em in the hobby anywhere. He is super aggressive and VERY fast lol. But when I turn the lights on it seems he runs and hides but if I turn the room lights on (dimmer than Tank light) then he is PISSED and kills things as they touch the water. I have never owned Rhoms but my experience with the Ruby is


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have heard thay are mean little suckers


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruby reds are like macs but with more color.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

FEEFA said:


> Ruby reds are like macs but with more color.


YuP


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Rubys are awesome fish. very aggressive!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Just curious whats with the recent hype around these ruby reds? Is it just availability? Looking at them their coloration is badass!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Just curious whats with the recent hype around these ruby reds? Is it just availability? Looking at them their coloration is badass!


aquascape is having a special on them thats why


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone know roughly what size they max out at?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

superbite said:


> anyone know roughly what size they max out at?


7-8"


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

you said it there color and the one at the lfs has a attude


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 19, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> I have a Ruby Red, his color is already starting to come in beautifully. I got the fish for his color and rarity. I dont see much of em in the hobby anywhere. He is super aggressive and VERY fast lol. But when I turn the lights on it seems he runs and hides but if I turn the room lights on (dimmer than Tank light) then he is PISSED and kills things as they touch the water. I have never owned Rhoms but my experience with the Ruby is


I agree, that's how my 4 inch RRS is lol he's aggressive when the lights are on, but he's more aggressive when the room lights are on instead of the tank lights. I've attached photos of mine below


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

how much did you pay for him if you don't mind


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> how much did you pay for him if you don't mind


how bigs your rhom? if it has any size i wouldnt pay 50 bucks more for a rrs. Hit and miss with agression, i wouldnt say there all aggressive like some people are saying, though i have never kept them. just like any other piranha probably


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> how much did you pay for him if you don't mind


how bigs your rhom? if it has any size i wouldnt pay 50 bucks more for a rrs. Hit and miss with agression, i wouldnt say there all aggressive like some people are saying, though i have never kept them. just like any other piranha probably
[/quote]
I like both and thought id be short for the sanchez but i wasnt im just waiting for alex to get my money order, i just take advantage of aquascapes $35 shipping on everything for p-fury members deal, and the fish look great.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> how much did you pay for him if you don't mind


how bigs your rhom? if it has any size i wouldnt pay 50 bucks more for a rrs. Hit and miss with agression, i wouldnt say there all aggressive like some people are saying, though i have never kept them. just like any other piranha probably
[/quote]
I like both and thought id be short for the sanchez but i wasnt im just waiting for alex to get my money order, i just take advantage of aquascapes $35 shipping on everything for p-fury members deal, and the fish look great.
[/quote]
yep the $35 is a good shipping price, but does it outweigh the wholesale prices? I suppose it would on a sanchezi but not on rhoms and stuff you know? So you are getting the sanchezi to? Jesus how many tanks can u run lol!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha this is what i got going
55gl sanchezi tank
55gl serrulatus tank
14gl baby mac tank
10 gl empty

Yea im getting the sanchezi i almost couldnt get him due to money but i managed to get the cash, but alex called me today and told me that it hasnt gotten there yet. If i sent the money order to the wrong address im fucked !


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine ate pellets on the first attempt!!!

My Rhombeus wouldnt eat pellets or anything dead. The only way I would consider getting a Rhom again is if I set up a 180 and bought one of pedro's 14" rhoms.

Also Pedro has never failed to deliver me quality fish and good prices. 100 shipped for a ruby red spilo is an incredible deal. Also his $650 Rhoms look like a really good deal, if I had a tank set up I would get one of those.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Mine ate pellets on the first attempt!!!
> 
> My Rhombeus wouldnt eat pellets or anything dead. The only way I would consider getting a Rhom again is if I set up a 180 and bought one of pedro's 14" rhoms.
> 
> Also Pedro has never failed to deliver me quality fish and good prices. 100 shipped for a ruby red spilo is an incredible deal. Also his $650 Rhoms look like a really good deal, if I had a tank set up I would get one of those.


you gotta be a stickler bud. I havent heard of anyone who couldnt get the fish to crack after a while. They wont starve themselves if he dont eat dead food you let him go hungry. FOR MONTHS till the little snot eats.








Look at the rhoms in pedros section theres a video, I wouldnt say by any means its a good deal..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha no i usually do credit cards, i did money order on this one though. If i sent it somewhere else ill just have to begg alex to send me the sanchez


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

rhom15 said:


> how much did you pay for him if you don't mind


Pedro and Nicole hooked me up I got him for $145 shipped and everything. Arrived SUPER healthy, he didnt eat for about 2 days then I realized he hated ME lol. So I put food in the tank and come back in an hour and it was gone. I realized how to feed him. Now that he is in a high traffic area he is cool eating with me there and Eats shrimp pieces from my hand.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

its not a very good practice to feed a fish and if it doesnt eat walk away. You stand right next to the tank if hes not on it within 10-15secs remove it. Keep up with this and he will eat. If he only eats live, never offer him live until he eats frozen. If he wont eat frozen keep feeding it till he does. Your the boss not the little snot


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> its not a very good practice to feed a fish and if it doesnt eat walk away. You stand right next to the tank if hes not on it within 10-15secs remove it. Keep up with this and he will eat. If he only eats live, never offer him live until he eats frozen. If he wont eat frozen keep feeding it till he does. Your the boss not the little snot


Yeah, he dont eat frozen. If you have a method to get him to do it I would love to hear it, it would help.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> its not a very good practice to feed a fish and if it doesnt eat walk away. You stand right next to the tank if hes not on it within 10-15secs remove it. Keep up with this and he will eat. If he only eats live, never offer him live until he eats frozen. If he wont eat frozen keep feeding it till he does. Your the boss not the little snot


Yeah, he dont eat frozen. If you have a method to get him to do it I would love to hear it, it would help.
[/quote]
read my last post. Feed frozen till he eats it. I have gotten this information from many experienced members. A piranha can go months without eating anything, there no harm in not feeding him. Keep putting frozen in the tank if he doesnt eat it IN FRONT of you take it away. Give him 20 or so seconds to eat. You want the fish to eat in front of you so you shold be near the tank when you do this. If he doesnt eat within 20 seconds try again the next day, and the next day, until the little sh*t eats, and he will eat. If your interested in trying it great, it will work. If your not thats fine also, keep feeding him live if you want, though he is going to miss nutrients. good luck.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

attach the food to a fishing leader (without the hook of course) and bobber. Drop it in and let it float at the top. I have taught many piranhas to eat frozen this way. Take out after 20 minutes if he doesn't hit it.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> its not a very good practice to feed a fish and if it doesnt eat walk away. You stand right next to the tank if hes not on it within 10-15secs remove it. Keep up with this and he will eat. If he only eats live, never offer him live until he eats frozen. If he wont eat frozen keep feeding it till he does. Your the boss not the little snot


Yeah, he dont eat frozen. If you have a method to get him to do it I would love to hear it, it would help.
[/quote]
read my last post. Feed frozen till he eats it. I have gotten this information from many experienced members. A piranha can go months without eating anything, there no harm in not feeding him. Keep putting frozen in the tank if he doesnt eat it IN FRONT of you take it away. Give him 20 or so seconds to eat. You want the fish to eat in front of you so you shold be near the tank when you do this. If he doesnt eat within 20 seconds try again the next day, and the next day, until the little sh*t eats, and he will eat. If your interested in trying it great, it will work. If your not thats fine also, keep feeding him live if you want, though he is going to miss nutrients. good luck.
[/quote]

Dont get defensive. I asked YOU for the advice. I never think I know everything so I will try it thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> its not a very good practice to feed a fish and if it doesnt eat walk away. You stand right next to the tank if hes not on it within 10-15secs remove it. Keep up with this and he will eat. If he only eats live, never offer him live until he eats frozen. If he wont eat frozen keep feeding it till he does. Your the boss not the little snot


Yeah, he dont eat frozen. If you have a method to get him to do it I would love to hear it, it would help.
[/quote]
read my last post. Feed frozen till he eats it. I have gotten this information from many experienced members. A piranha can go months without eating anything, there no harm in not feeding him. Keep putting frozen in the tank if he doesnt eat it IN FRONT of you take it away. Give him 20 or so seconds to eat. You want the fish to eat in front of you so you shold be near the tank when you do this. If he doesnt eat within 20 seconds try again the next day, and the next day, until the little sh*t eats, and he will eat. If your interested in trying it great, it will work. If your not thats fine also, keep feeding him live if you want, though he is going to miss nutrients. good luck.
[/quote]

Dont get defensive. I asked YOU for the advice. I never think I know everything so I will try it thanks
[/quote]


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

went buy lfs today guy still has RRS can't talk him down he wants $ 150.00 for him hes about 4" and mean as hell you guys think thats alot never seen them around here his color is bad a$$ mite have to go for it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> went buy lfs today guy still has RRS can't talk him down he wants $ 150.00 for him hes about 4" and mean as hell you guys think thats alot never seen them around here his color is bad a$$ mite have to go for it


150$ isn't a bad price. Even online they cost like 100-150$ so add shipping and it will be about the same if not more to get it online. The only way you may get it cheaper is if you find a local selling one. If he is a mean SOB i'd probably get him if you are in the market.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

think i'll go get it tomorrow he is crazy do thay get dark when thay get older


----------

